# Is my Rat going blind?...



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

My white rat fudge.. has a small .. white.ish dot in the center of ther right eye? I really dont no what it is ? She cant see very well anyways as she keeps running into things .Is she going blind? Anyone know? x


----------



## pa2k84 (May 27, 2008)

More than likely yes - assuming as she is a white rat she has red eyes? Red eyed rats do not have the best eyesight as it is, one of my little girls has a completely white eye now started off as a dot.
Not a lot you can do about it as long as she is coping ok. Just be aware of drops from shelves and make sure hammocks etc. are hung so if she does loose footing or misjudge she does not fall too far and hurt herself.


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok thanx.. . and yes she does have red eyes
If she does go blind in her eye, meaning she wont be able to see alot at all, will this affect her relationship with the other rat? If she is more vunerable, i think the other rat might push her around alot more and i dont want them getting into fights. This will just make her worse? x


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

The white dot is a cataract. At first, cataracts blur the vision before eventually cutting out sight completely (blindness).

Your rat will be fine, they cope extremely well blind. And you shouldn't have problems with your other rat either


----------

